
Hyperloop Would Cross Entire State in 30 Minutes - ry4n413
https://news.thomasnet.com/featured/hyperloop-would-cross-entire-state-in-30-minutes-
======
IntronExon
It had better cross in a straight line, or it will arrive filled with vomit.

I’m so tired of hearing about hyperloop, or “Vac-Trains” as they were known in
the 1800’s. Like Magic Leap’s original claim of FSD it sounds good to people
who don’t understand the physical and physiological limitations. If you do
understand them, it’s just a terrible joke.

Drawing a vacuum deep enough to confer benefits in this case? Not easy,
energetically expemsive, and requires extreme engineering.

Safety. So many aspects of safety.

Remember that fine tolerance engineering you did? Hope it wasn’t somewhere
seismically active...

Cost. Oh god the cost.

Your turning radius is going to be _huge_ unless you want to see what people
look like after 30 minutes of projectile vomiting in a small space.

And more.

